# What requirements for hermit crab



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 1, 2013)

I wanna get a hermit crab what do I need


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 1, 2013)

??????


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2013)

Send a PM to sulcata_sandy. I think she keeps them.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 1, 2013)

There's a thread about them its called Got Hermit Crabs??


----------

